# New NREMT standards



## crazycajun (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been asked to go over the new NREMT standards for the CBT EMT and Advanced EMT testing. I spent most of the day speaking to Pearson VUE discussing the new information and actually had the opportunity to take both test. The new test will be much harder than the current standards from what I can tell. It goes much deeper into A&P, Cardiac, Trauma and general medical than before.  I did get a clarification from both NREMT and Pearson VUE. The current test as well as the future test require a minimum of 70 questions answered to pass or fail. It is impossible for anyone to have the test shut off before then. Pearson will also be adding additional security measures requested by NREMT to ensure no one is cheating or has any unfair advantage.


----------



## silver (Sep 19, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Pearson will also be adding additional security measures requested by NREMT to ensure no one is cheating or has any unfair advantage.



Really I thought I was going into federal prison to visit an inmate to take the test...


----------



## crazycajun (Sep 19, 2011)

silver said:


> Really I thought I was going into federal prison to visit an inmate to take the test...



I agree. Pretty out there to take a test


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 20, 2011)

silver said:


> Really I thought I was going into federal prison to visit an inmate to take the test...



I felt the same exact way. They had me turn my pockets inside out and lift up my shirt to to see along where my belt loops were. She said it was to make sure I didn't have a phone or electronic device stuck in my pants...I felt like asking if they wanted me to take off my shoes and go through a metal detector..


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 20, 2011)

For those of us who show up to do their very best and make an honest effort, yes that does seem like a big ordeal for such a simple test. But honestly, we have those that have come before us to thank who decided that they didn't want to put in the effort to study and cheat from the person next to them or google the answers on their phone. The measures they take keep the honest people honest and the dishonest on their toes.


----------



## Martyn (Sep 20, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> I have been asked to go over the new NREMT standards for the CBT EMT and Advanced EMT testing. I spent most of the day speaking to Pearson VUE discussing the new information and actually had the opportunity to take both test.


 

So what was the result, did you pass or fail them...lol


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 20, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> I have been asked to go over the new NREMT standards for the CBT EMT and Advanced EMT testing. I spent most of the day speaking to Pearson VUE discussing the new information and actually had the opportunity to take both test. The new test will be much harder than the current standards from what I can tell. It goes much deeper into A&P, Cardiac, Trauma and general medical than before.  I did get a clarification from both NREMT and Pearson VUE. The current test as well as the future test require a minimum of 70 questions answered to pass or fail. It is impossible for anyone to have the test shut off before then. Pearson will also be adding additional security measures requested by NREMT to ensure no one is cheating or has any unfair advantage.



I appreciate your willingness to share, but i'm betting you signed a paper that says you shouldn't be talking about what you are talking about.

just sayin.

knowing that i need to focus on cardiac, trauma and that i might get an AP pop quiz might be an unfair advantage... not to mention the sad suckers who think that those are going to be the only part of the test that is hard.


the adaptive tests finds where you are weak and then verifies that you are at least minimally competent.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Sep 20, 2011)

That crazycajun is just worried that you had fewer questions than he did on the NREMT exams so he made this post to make sure you don't "lie" and say you only had 63 questions on your Basic exam or less than 80 on the Medic. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 20, 2011)

silver said:


> Really I thought I was going into federal prison to visit an inmate to take the test...



I've been inside a federal prison before (prison ministry) and had more things in my pocket (one car key) than was allowed when I took the EMT-B test.


----------



## crazycajun (Sep 20, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> I appreciate your willingness to share, but i'm betting you signed a paper that says you shouldn't be talking about what you are talking about.
> 
> just sayin.
> 
> ...



Just can't list the actual questions.


----------



## crazycajun (Sep 20, 2011)

EMT-IT753 said:


> That crazycajun is just worried that you had fewer questions than he did on the NREMT exams so he made this post to make sure you don't "lie" and say you only had 63 questions on your Basic exam or less than 80 on the Medic. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



As I said before. When I took my original test they were all paper and pencil test. I could care less what your claims are but can guarantee no one has passed the EMT-B in less than 70 questions on the NREMT CBT version.


----------



## crazycajun (Sep 20, 2011)

Martyn said:


> So what was the result, did you pass or fail them...lol



EMT passed at 72
Advanced EMT passed at 83


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 23, 2011)

It was definitely secure. They took my palm scan then had a camera over me and a glass room behind me watching everyone. I will say it was difficult and required you to think because the questions were not straight forward. Most questions were what is the second step of this process or this person has anemia and shortness of breath, what do you ask next? I passed with 120 questions. 

I took my test yesterday and got my results this morning.


----------

